# SJ's: Your opinion on THRILLS! (Poll)



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

So, do you guys like going on roller coasters, skydiving, bungee jumping, horror movies...all that heart-pounding, adrenaline, stereotypically Se stuff? (You don't have to like all of them, this is just about thrills in general.)

I'm making this because lots of SJ people i know are very opposed to thrills, seeking safety. A lot of them seem very 6-ish, in terms of Enneagram. However, i LOVE thrills, and i can't wait to go skydiving one day...one day :sad: But nevermind that.

This poll is about whether you are opposed to thrills...or if you'd just say YES! Or "yes". Or "sure". Any agreement counts as YES, just to clarify.

Alright, i think i've made my point. Thrills: YES or NO? Vote above, and don't forget to comment below! (Lol i sound like such a YouTuber...)

P.S. I'm wondering if this has anything to do with our shadow Se functions...again, please comment below! :kitteh:

P.P.S. If you're kinda "meh" on them, vote NO because this is about whether we like thrills or not. I mean, if you don't like them, then you may not _dislike_ them, but you still can't count yourself in _liking_ them.

P.P.P.S. If you're not interested in them, it's best to vote NO. If you like a lot of them in general, but aren't that _in love_ with it, vote YES anyways.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

It really depends. Do I have to like everything you've listed? And what if my purpose for liking it is different than an adrenaline rush? Or what if it's something I like but I don't see it as some big deal?


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Coburn said:


> It really depends. Do I have to like everything you've listed? And what if my purpose for liking it is different than an adrenaline rush? Or what if it's something I like but I don't see it as some big deal?


Everything i listed? Naw, those were just examples so people could get an idea of what i'm talking about. I meant just any kind of thing that you find exciting or thrilling, adrenaline-rush style. I don't think the purpose matters, you don't have to like anything purely for the excitement. If you like thrills most of the time, you could just vote yes. Sorry, i'll clarify that and edit the OP.


----------



## hexmeister (Nov 18, 2015)

"No" by a majority - I love horror movies, but that is more from a fascination with the macabre and the creative dark side than the thrill aspect. By and large, I am averse to anything thrill seeking. And I'm pretty okay with it


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I love all those things you mentioned (well, I've never actually skydived, but not because I haven't wanted to). 

I'm disappointed when the plane ride is NOT bumpy. I look for the twistiest road between point A & B rather than take some boring Interstate highway. 

That said, like any good ISTJ would, I research and understand the limits and expectations of what I'm about to undertake.


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

I tend to avoid rollercoasters. I'm not sure there's anything you could do to convince me to skydive or bungee jump (the mild vertigo and general fear of heights doesn't help me here). I don't mind horror movies, but I detested anything scary as a child (obviously these weren't full blown horror). That in itself was a problem because my sister was the complete opposite! I'll watch them now but I enjoy the more thoughtful ones rather than the gory types. 

The only thrill I can think of that I really enjoy is in driving. For which my whole attitude seems so completely out of character.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I enjoy some rollercoasters and horror films in general. They're controlled thrills. But I'd not go bungee jumping.


----------



## NineTypesOfLight (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep, I'm a thrill seeker as long as someone is sharing the experience with me. I might be reluctant at first but those feelings generally dissipate once I level with the other's enthusiasm.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

I remember measuring myself with anticipation, before each family theme park trip, so I would know I was tall enough to go on the rollercoasters- felt like it took forever before I was proper height.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I love thrills, mostly related to speed, which is why I love being in the train and speedboat, driving motorcycle, as well as playing bungee jumping and roller coaster. In my city, there are many reckless bus drivers who like to race and compete with each other on the road to get passengers. I love getting in that bus and sitting in the front, even though I usually end up getting bruises on my knees and arms. 

Also, during stress or boredom, I crave for horror/criminal/mystery movies. Actually, Thrill and Fox Crime are my favorite movie channels.


----------



## Yukeetah (Jun 9, 2015)

I wouldn't do anything dangerous like bungee jumping (which is just dumb imo), however I can get excited very easily. I don't like going out of my comfort zone but once I've gotten excited I really, really enjoy myself.


----------

